# Bow decision (help)



## FTBLFAN (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been shooting an American Archery (High Country) split limb bow for about 11 years. It has blown up on me once - while shooting at a deer - but it is definitely fast (312 FPS or so). The downside is that it kicks like a shotgun and has a 6" brace height.

Since I've decided to get back into competitive shooting on a local level, I decided I'd better get myself a more up to date rig and headed over to my local Mathews dealer. They had a wall full of Z7s and rigged me up one to test. My draw is a true 30 1/2, but the 30" (max) draw of the Z7 (which I hear is 5/8 off of the specs) with a loop turned out to be pretty close to what I'm accustomed to. The Z7 shoots and draws way more smoothly than my old bow, but the price tag was a bit startling. So I decided to do some homework on the how Z7 compares to other bows AND check out the local dealer's information for accuracy.

One of the things I like about the Z7 is that it is single cam, but there are other single cams on the market for a lot less dough. One of the things I didn't like about the Z7 is the 30" ATA...I still consider 33" short.

In my online research for a comparable single cam bow with a similar brace height but longer ATA, I have discovered the Quest Heat and the Quest Smoke. These seem like 2 really good options for the cash, and I could rig either of these bows out, get a dozen new carbon arrows, and get a fancy new hard case for the price of the Z7 bare...that has got me thinking and has brought me here looking for help.

The Quest Heat is a Max 30" draw. That may not work if it is a true 30".
Do any of you know whether or not the 30" draw Heat would work for someone with a 30 1/2" draw?

The Quest Smoke has a max draw of 30 1/2", but is a little slower and does not have the cool I-Glide cable system...and is about a $100 less than the Heat.

I have not shot either of these bows, as there are no Quest dealers within 75 miles of my town. However, I have seen good reviews on both...actually, I have yet to read anything negative on any of the Quest bows.

My main concern is that the bow be forgiving, smooth, and relatively quiet. I figure my 30 1/2" draw length will make up for some speed lost in these requirements. However, I would like for my 385 grain arrows to travel at least 300 fps.

Should I trust my gut and go with a 30" Heat? (is the $100 extra cost worth it?)
Should I trust my head and go with the 30 1/2" smoke? (the decrease in speed is pretty minimal and it IS a bit less expensive)
Or
Should I go with my ego and spend the cash on the Z7? (though buyer's remorse will surely follow)

Any information you guys can provide on speed or shooting comfort of these bows will be much appreciated.


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would check out the new bows from Maitland USA. If you go to manufaturers announcements in the forums there is a thread called Maitland USA show bows and there is now a thread that is a post of a youtube video of one of the bows in action. The Zeus is longer axle to axle than the Retribution, but both are super fast and super forgiving and are going to explode in the industry. All the info is in that thread or feel free to PM me for any further information. They are set to launch very soon as the first production run is in progress. Anyway, I hope you at least take a look at a great bow before you buy another one. Just my 2cents, Thanks


----------



## FTBLFAN (Mar 3, 2010)

I appreciate the unbiased opinion.

Kidding...I'll check them out.

Know anyone who could help me get a good deal? :wink:


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a short list of bows that are single cam and longer ata (33"-37")

diamond stud
diamond marquis
mathews drenalin ld
pse bowmadness xl
rytera alien x (with tranz cam)
cariac 34

Some can only be found as '09 models but can be found new while some are '10. On some the brace height will go down to 6.5". The marquis I did a search in the classifieds and found a '09 new for $425 delivered. All could be bought used for under $450. Hope this info is usefull.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Bows*

I shot the Z-7, a PSE and another bow (forgot make) and I was thoroughly impressed witht the Z-7!!! Draws nicely, nice wall, nice release and very QUiet and fast!! So it seemed. 

Shot my Hoyt Am-32 today and it is just as nice so if I were looking for a bow I would definitely consider the Z-7. I know it is expensive but it should last a long time!! I would also look at the Hoyt Maxxis. Anyway I am staying with my 09 Hoyt AM-32. Good luck in your search. 

Try them all and let the bow pick you!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

i was like you not too long ago, a longer bow is better but the new designed riser's are so long even a really short bow like the z7 or others in the 30" range will hold very well, and are forgiving. that being said i have a 33" bow and love it. just check out every bow you can before you make the decision. i ended up buying a bear truth and i shot about 25 new bows last year.


----------

